# LanParty - ca. 30 Leute oder mehr (Netzwerktechnische Fragen)



## finnex (9. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne eine Lanparty für ca 30 Leute oder mehr und 5 Servern (2 sollen für Spiele da sein, vielleicht Linux, 
jenachden ob ich es zum Laufen bekommen, sonst Windows XP Prof., restlichen 3 Server für Filesharing (also Patches Freewaregames, Spielplan ...)) planen.

Ich habe bis jetzt immer Lanpartys mit Freunden organisiert, wo wir immer so ca. 12-15 Leute waren.
Dort haben wir immer 2 Switches (a 10 Ports mit 100Mbit/s )genommen und per Patchkabel verbunden.Hat immer gut geklappt. (Ips wurden manuell vergeben) 

Nun ist meine Frage wie es bei 30 Leuten oder mehr aussieht? Brauch ich da schon 1Gbit/s oder sogar 10 Gbit/s? Kupfer oder Licht? 

- Ich habe mir überlegt ob ich das Netzwerk in mehrere Access Layer unterteile
   (100Mbit/s Switches mit je 10 Ports und Uplink mit 1Gbit/s zu den Routern im Distrubution Layer) 

- Danach ein Distribution Layer mit Router anlege, sodass der Broadcast Traffic nicht zu groß wird. (die Router sollen dann schon 1Gbit/s Geschwindigkeit haben)

Wie findet ihr meine Lösung? 
Zu aufwändig? Oder zu wenig? 

Location und Jugendschutz und was man sonst noch beachten muss ist schon geklärt. Müssen da halt besonderst aufpassen da es warsch eine Öffentlich Lan werden soll.

Nun bitte ich um eure Hilfe wie ich das Netzwerk am besten Realisieren kann.

MfG Finnex


----------



## port29 (10. Januar 2009)

Also meine letzte LAN ist schon etwas länger her. Und generell lässt sich deine Frage auch nur schwer beantworten, denn es gibt da verschiedene Probleme.

Ich will mich aber hier etwas kürzer fassen. Wenn du zwei Switches miteinander verbindest, dann sollte die Verbindung zwischen den beiden Switches mind. eine Gigabit sein.

Meine Empfehlung wäre, dass die Client Rechner alle mit max. 100MBit angebunden werden. Entweder gleich 100er Switch nehmen oder die Geschwindigkeit per Switch oder Netzwerkkarte des Rechners begrenzen.

Konkret würde ich das Netzwerk folgendermaßen aufbauen.

Ein ProCurve 1800 8er Switch ganz oben. An diesen Switch werden zwei weitere Switsches angeschlossen, an denen die Client Rechner hängen. Dann kommen an den Switch auch die 5 Server und der Router ins Internet.

Durch die Begrenzung der Bandbreite der einzelnen Client Rechner erreichst du, dass die Server nicht durch einen Nutzer voll ausgelastet werden können. Übrigens ich würde dir empfehlen, die Server mit hochwertigeren Netzwerkkarten auszustatten. Etwa die Intel PRO1000 Server Karten. Es reicht meiner Meinung nach ein Server fürs Filesharring aus.


----------



## finnex (10. Januar 2009)

Hallo,
erstmal danke für deine Hilfe.

Ich habe mal eine Bezeichnung von einem Switch gefunden:

# Hewlett Packard Procurve 2324
# 24 10/100BaseT-Ports
# 9,6 GBps Backplane
# Alle Ports Auto MDI-X
# 2 freie Gigabit-Modulslots

Was bedeuten die "2 freie Gigabit-Modulslots" ist das der Uplink?
Diese Switches würde ich dann als Client-Switches nehmen.

Dann noch den hier als Backbone:

#HP Procurve 2724
# 24 1000BaseT Gigabit-Ports

Würde das jetzt klappen?

MfG Finnex


----------



## port29 (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,

den 2324 kenne ich selbst. Habe das Ding so einige Male selbst im Einsatz. Das letzte Mal habe ich so ein Ding aber vor etwa 5-6 Jahren gekauft.



finnex hat gesagt.:


> Was bedeuten die "2 freie Gigabit-Modulslots" ist das der Uplink?
> Diese Switches würde ich dann als Client-Switches nehmen.



In dem Switch ist von Haus aus kein Gigabit Port integriert. In dem Switch sind zwei Abdeckungen drinn. Wenn man eine dieser Abdeckung abschraubt, kann man (ähnlich wie bei einem Super Nitendo) ein Modul einschieben. Entweder Gigabit Kupfer oder Gigabit Glas.

Aber die geringe Backplane macht mir da schon etwas mehr sorgen




finnex hat gesagt.:


> #HP Procurve 2724
> # 24 1000BaseT Gigabit-Ports



Den Switch kenne ich personlich nicht. Von der Spezifikation sieht das Ding aber ganz gut aus. Nur musst du wie gesagt eben schauen, dass nicht die Clients mit Gigabit an den Server rangehen.


----------



## finnex (10. Januar 2009)

Hi,
wegen den Switch für die Clienten da habe ich ja einen mit 100 genommen da wird es doch schon begrenzt....

Gigabit-Modul 1000BaseT - J4834A

Kann ich da so ein Modul einbauen für den Uplink?


MfG Finnex


----------

